# DomRep 2017



## flupp (24. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute,
da es im Urlaub auch mal warm sein soll habe ich mit meiner Frau im Februar 2017 zwei Wochen im Riu Merengue  nördlich von Puerto Plata gebucht. Strand und baden kann halt die jährliche Nordnorwegen Tour nicht wirklich bieten. Da aber zwei Wochen Urlaub ohne angeln überhaupt nicht gehen und laut Google Earth in Hotelnähe sowohl ein Hafen für Kreuzfahrtschiffe und auch ein paar felsige Strandabschitte vorhanden sind plane ich folgendes Tackle mitzunehmen.  Als Rute eine SPRO "Salty Beast" Heavy Jig Spin Traveller 2,35 m 100g bis 200g und als Rolle ne Penn Slammer 560 (Norwegenerprobt). Dazu halt einige Popper, Wobbler  Meerforellenbinker und Stahlvorfächer.
Überhaupt keine Erfahrungen habe ich mit Brandungsangelei, aber ich denke mit Fetzen oder Garnelen müßte da doch auch was zu machen sein;+.
Brauche ich irgendwelche Genehmigungen oder hilft schon eine Flasche Rum im Rucksack weiter?
Freue mich über jeden Ratschlag.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## hagel21 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Du kannst dort super mit einem Charterboot raus mit Glück 
Bekommst Sailfisch oder Stachelmakrele usw. ans Band.
Nimm die Frau mit wird eine tolle Tour.Meistens ist All inklusive 
dabei . Du wirst dies in der Anlage buchen können.
Hagel 21


----------



## flupp (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Hallo Hagel21
danke für den Tipp, aber an Bootsangeln habe ich eigentlich nicht gedacht. Ich möchte es eher am zeitigen Morgen in der Nähe der Anlage vom Ufer aus versuchen. Na mal sehen was da klappt, ich werde hier berichten.
Gruß
Flupp


----------



## DomRep (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Hallo Dirk.
Die Angelplätze direkt an den drei RIU Hotels kenne ich nicht. Da kommt man nur als Hotelgast hin. War aber schon oft genau gegenüber des neuen Hafens und habe von dort aus mit Brandungsruten oder dicken Spirolinos geangelt. Die ganze obere Bucht ist ein gutes Angelgebiet.
Ködermaterial ist wie Du beschrieben hast..... Fischfetzen oder Tintenfisch- oder Kalamarstücke. 
Mit Blinker und Wobbler gehe ich zu selten auf Fang, um Dir da Tipps geben zu können. Habs in der Vergangenheit öfter mal probiert. Aber wenn man so nix fängt, dann kehrste schnell wieder auf bewährte Sachen wie Brandungsangeln oder Spirolinos zurück. 
Geanu vor Euerem Hotel musste allerdings mit Grundfischen aufpassen. Da sind sehr viele kleine Riffe. Hänger sind da eigentlich vorprogrammiert. Auf Grund ist da schon die Seite zum neuen Hafen besser. Die ist auch ausgebaggert und entsprechend tief. 
Direkt vor dem Hotel - also zur offenen See raus - geht nur mit Spinnrute oder halt Spirolino. Packt Dir auf jeden Fall mal paar schwerere Spiros (schwimmend) so um die 40 - 50 Gramm ein. Damit Du da auch Gewicht hast um weiter rauszukommen. Wenn´s geht, dann auch ne entsprechende Teleskoprute (auf eine Rute mehr oder weniger kommt es ja dann auch nicht mehr an).

Bin in Deiner Zeit auch in der DomRep. 
Allerdings in Sosua. Kannst ja mal nach "angel + Sosua) googeln..... Findest mich dann bestimmt. Dann kannste mich ggf. auch mal anrufen oder über Whatsapp kontaktieren.... falls Du noch Fragen haben solltest.

Ansonsten wünsche ich natürlich einen tollen Uralub bei tollem Wetter und dicken Fischen 

Harry


----------



## flupp (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Hallo Harry,
ich wünsche Dir ein gesundes neues Jahr. Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps. Das mit den Spiros hatte ich noch nicht so auf dem Schirm, leuchtet mir aber ein. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall  welche mitnehmen.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Innos (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Wäre cool wenn du berichten könntest flupp. Bin im Mai wahrscheinlich auch 1 Woche in Puerto Plata und will auch mal mein Glück versuchen. :q


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Wenn es beim Spinnfischen bleiben soll (weniger Sauerei und ggf schneller einsatzbereit bei mangelnder Zeit), rate ich dir entsprechend starkes FC mit zu nehmen. Ich kenn das vom Mittelmeer rund um Mallorca. In dem klarem Wasser sind die Räuber echt Vorfachscheu..... ggf würde ein kurzes 5kg Stahlvorfach mit anschließendem langem FC Vorfach was bringen. Aber dann würde ich (vorraus gesetzt vor den Füßen sind jetzt keine GTs oder sowas in der Art) mit 1-1,5m 0,40er+ FC als Vorfach angeln....

 An Köder alles was man schnell führen kann und weit werfen kann. Wobbler/ Popper/ Stickbaits und ggf realistische Gummifische sind klar im Vorteil! Auf Blech wollten die bei mir eig nie.... gibt aber auch die ShoreJigs die ggf was bringen....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

@fr33

|kopfkrat in der Karibik gibt es keine GT's#d

Verbreitungsgebiet Indischer Ozean, Ozeanien, Pazifik, vereinzelt Ost-Pazifik, soweit ich informiert bin.

Ansonsten ist Fuorocarbon natürlich Pflicht. (Und Flouro auch für Gt's)


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Ich meinte das eher mit der Wurfweite bzgl. Uferangeln usw... Vom Boot ist mir klar, dass er da wohl eher auf die "Endgegner" treffen wird. Aber so direkt am Hotelstrand etc. werden es eher die kleineren Räuber sein, die auch gut kämpfen können.....


----------



## Innos (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Was könntet ihr denn beim Spinnfischen als Hauptschnur empfehlen bzw. welche Stärke müsste die Geflochtene haben?


----------



## Spoerli (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: DomRep 2017*

Also ich kann nur empfehlen,haltet euch an Harry, einfach Angelshop Sosua googeln und geht mit ihm auf Tour, hab ich 2013 gemacht und man lernt mal Ecken der Insel kennen, die sich lohnen und selbst wenn man nichts fängt macht es Fun. Werd ich 2018 wiederholen, also bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------

